# soap swap photos - I am trying to be a good girl



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

I am trying to be a good girl, but every time I look at the soap forum the swap photos are calling me. They say "come on take a peek", then I see "DO NOT TIL YOU GET YOUR SOAP" and I move along. I will be haunting my mailbox waiting for Mr. Postman. Hopefully this week it is the early route.

Kellyjo


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

ME TOO!!! i was going to and couldn't do it even if i was the only one who knew  

jodi


----------



## DostThouHaveMilk (Oct 25, 2007)

Same here...and even moreso now that people have responded!


----------



## homeacremom (Nov 6, 2007)

ROFLOL There is ******* in that thread! I can look 'cause I'm not in...


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Well I'll admit I was one who looked, guilty as charged!!! I can't help myself...thought there would be a photo :twisted. So sue me  :biggrin. I love soap, I love making soap, and no I haven't been back since the first time but its getting really hard since I see some posts have been made :/. I think mine will take the longest to arrive Thats karma for you! :rofl Tammy


----------



## Madfarmer (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm glad I'm not in it. I don't do well with temptation at all! I mean, if I could resist temptation, I wouldn't have all these durn critters, would I? :rofl

Tom


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Well all the boxes are on their way so the first should arrive Thursday, the last will arrive in about 10 days!  Vicki


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:sigh, either the soap needs to show up or Mercedes needs to give me something better to do! :lol Tammy


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Got my box this afternoon but haven't had a change to open it had to get the computer back on line so I could post those dang pictures.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

:nooo Not fair! Tammy


----------



## Gunnie (May 7, 2008)

Got mine today!


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Oh Goodie, maybe mine will come today - but my mail won't be here til around 2pm.

Kellyjo


----------



## redskygal (Dec 30, 2007)

Yeah, my soap came today. I was a little thrown off because there was three boxes sitting on my sidewalk. 1 box was soap, and 2 boxes of shea butter that I bought 2 months ago.

Kellyjo


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Wooo-hoooo! The soap came today. 

Fantastic diversity in all the soaps. Can't wait to hear what folks say about them! (runs off to sniff some more.....) :wow


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

*I DON"T HAVE TO WAIT TEN DAYS!* Mine came in too :biggrin Tammy


----------



## Belle (Oct 26, 2007)

Mine came today too. So many wonderful soaps, everyone did a great job!


----------

